# nitrogen liquid



## judy caro (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a physician that is removing skin lesions with nitrogen liquid, how would I code this.


----------



## efrohna (Nov 9, 2009)

*a/k/a Cryosurgery*



judy caro said:


> I have a physician that is removing skin lesions with nitrogen liquid, how would I code this.



Hi Judy, 
please see below for removal of *BENIGN* skin lesions via cryosurgery:

*TABLE 4
CPT Codes Used in Cryosurgery for Benign Lesions* *
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPT code 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Procedure 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

17000 Destruction (e.g., laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery, surgical curettement), all benign or premalignant lesions (e.g., actinic keratoses) other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions; first lesion  
17003† Second through fourteenth lesions, each (List separately in addition to code for first lesion) 
(Use 17003 in conjunction with code 17000.)  
17004‡ Destruction (e.g., laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery, surgical curettement), all benign or premalignant lesions (e.g., actinic keratoses) other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions; 15 or more lesions 
(Do not report 17004 in conjunction with codes 17000-17003.)  
17110 Destruction (e.g., laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery, surgical curettement), of flat warts, molluscum 
contagiosum, or milia; up to 14 lesions  
17111 15 or more lesions
(For destruction of common or plantar warts, see 17000, 17003, 17004)  
46916 Destruction of lesion(s), anus (e.g., condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; cryosurgery  
46924 Destruction of lesion(s), anus (e.g., condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), extensive (e.g., laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery) 
54050 Destruction of lesion(s), penis (e.g., condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; chemical 
54056 Destruction of lesion(s), penis (e.g., condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), simple; cryosurgery  
54065 Destruction of lesion(s), penis (e.g., condyloma, papilloma, molluscum contagiosum, herpetic vesicle), extensive (e.g., laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery) 
56501 Destruction of lesion(s), vulva; simple (e.g., laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery) 
56515 Destruction of lesion(s), vulva; extensive (e.g., laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery) 
67850 Destruction of lesion of lid margin (up to 1 cm)


----------



## judy caro (Nov 9, 2009)

thank you this helps me


----------



## jgf-CPC (Nov 9, 2009)

Was sending you the same info...this is correct!


----------

